# IVF starts tomorrow !



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

After an incredibly long journey I'm finally beginning our IVF tomorrow, this is my 3rd appointment and I guess this is where we get started.... Fingers crossed
I'm so nervous and so excited.
I have an 7 year old son fromy previous marriage.
This is my second marriage we have been together for 4 years, I'm 37 and desperate for another chance of being a mum again and sharing the gift  of a baby with my  my lovely husband.
To say it's been difficult to convince him to have a baby with me the last few years is a understatement as he has 2 children from a previous marriage, FINALLY he has agreed that us trying for a baby will be a wonderful thing to do.
I guess I will be here lots during this huge roller coaster that we are all on.
xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Peony, just wanted I say hi and wish you the very best on our journey  
Exciting times ahead  
Xxxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Very best of luck Peony!     Hope it all goes well for you.  Although different circumstances I know how it feels to have a very reluctant DH    Glad you got there in the end....


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nosila, read your signature.... Hope you ok, do you know what ou doing next?
Xx


----------



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for your good luck messages.
Being rather new to this your signatures sound rather foreign to me, no doubt I will be talking like a pro very shortly.
I can't stop googling ivf success rates, I need to stop, it's driving me crazy.
I'm ok but my husband has had a vasectomy so we are carrying out a sperm retrieval then IVF.
Nosila, my husband is 46 so on the journey of being an older father very reluctantly. 
Ps what does DH stand for is that what I need to be referring to my husband ?
Its great t talk to other women I don't believe anyone other than those going through it understands that intense desire of what we are all after.
I hope I sleep tonight before my appointment, I'm having to be ultra nice to my husband so he doesn't get last minute cold feet  
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

dh is dear husband dp is dear partner some people put OH for other half...x good luck with your tx (treatment)


----------



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you gold bunny.
If you dont mind me asking where are you with your treatment now?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm stimming, waiting for scan on wednesday to see if i have made any nice little follicles... then hopefully if i have then i will have a few more scans then egg collection and then, hopefully, get to ET (embryo transfer). But that is probably a couple of weeks away yet.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you gold bunny.
Good luck for Wednesday.
I will update tomorrow after my appt on what is next in stall for me.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Peony

I still don't know all the abbreviations myself - but I'm getting there slowly    Gold bunny has given you some of the most frequently used, sorry, I should have said DH is 'darling husband/dear husband', you can refer to yours however you choose    Mine is going to be 49 this year (yikes!) so he is also understandably reluctant about becoming an older father, especially as it would be his first time - I sometimes wonder if I'm asking too much of him, but have read some lovely positive stories on here about older parents, and in particular older fathers, but I know we can't go on with tx forever, it has to come to and end sometime soon(ish) as time is sadly not on our side.  I'm sure without a doubt that you'll find lots of support on here and you'll never feel alone  

Hi Jelly!  I'm ok thanks, been a bit of a journey this year already!  How are you doing?  I see you're heading towards ICSI no. 2.  Well, we've finally decided to go for donor eggs in the UK.  So with our clinic that's up to a 2 year wait!!  Feel a bit in limbo at the mo, but the time out will probably do me good.  Hope you're well xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Worth looking at the link at the top of this page for all the meanings ... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

Tis xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nosila, glad you have a plan ahead  
Two year wait! Wow! Have you thought about abroad treatment?
Glad you doing well hun
Xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, 'tis a long wait eh!  Personally I probably would consider a known donor (I've had 2 offers) but DH doesn't want to go down that route, same with tx abroad.  He's not overly comfortable with DE tx at all really, so a compromise is to stick with our UK clinic and an anonymous donor.  I'm hoping the introduction of payment for donors that has just come in will help to speed things up a little bit so that it won't be 2 years    I might go a bit   if I really have to wait that long lol!!! Lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhhh, im sure you get going before that Hun   in mean time enjoy yourself, ivf really can take it out of you can't it! I'm positive you will get there
Xxxxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks hun, all the best to you too   xx


----------



## Rose5678 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Peony,

I'm new to the site too so hope we can be a support to eachother. My first IVF appointment is early May and I'm getting very nervous.
Wishing you loads of luck. Don't know if you ahve it but I've been reading "IVF An Emotional Companion" and its been the biggest tonic ever. So many stories of women (probably a lot worse off then us) getting their happy ending.
I'm stocking on as much advice as I can. I hear eating load of protein is good for egg production as is drinking loads of water.
Keep us posted. And stay off GloatBook! Its torture and rarely representative of real life - if their lives were so great they wouldn't be on ******** every 5 minutes!
x


----------



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Rose,

My appt is at 3.30 today, the hours cannot go quick enough!
I'm hoping that i come away with a plan from my consultant, one thing that everybody says is the journey of IVF is a waiting game, not so good for as I'm soooo inpatient.. 
Thank you for the book recomendation I will order that today.
Great news that you have your first appt in May, realy not long now, It makes you feel so much better when you are actually in the system.
I will update after my appt.
keep well and get drinking that water!
x


----------



## Rose5678 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck! Is this the appointment where you get assessed or will they start you on meds right away? I don't know what to expect on that first meeting. I'm exactly like you - the most impatient person in the world so my attitude will just be 'when can I start'??!!

Let us all know how it went and what protocol you'll be doing. 

xxx


----------



## Girlie08 (Jan 2, 2012)

Peony04 : Welcome to FF , Good Luck with everything, think  and don't get too disheartened x

Maybe join the Bare Chocolate Bunnies!! - April/May 2012 thread for lots of support x


----------



## Peony04 (Apr 15, 2012)

Had my appt today, my DH will be having his sperm retrieval on Tuesday, I then start my injection for 2 weeks after his op, unsure on the date of this as yet, the session mostly concentrated on my DH as it all starts with him
To be honest it all seemed really overwhelming.
I clearly remember him saying you must go to blastocyst to improve our chances, I was curious if others had done this?
I guess my work really starts after my husbands op on Tuesday.
Rose, this was my 2nd appt with the consultant although we also had an appt for blood tests.
1st appt was really just discussing our history and what choices we had, we both then had blood tests to ensure there were eggs and sperm, this appt was yep let's get started.


----------



## Rose5678 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is overwhelming for sure. But just be pleased that you're doing something pro-active about it. The way I see it is that by doing IVF you're sharing what has been a massive responsibility all on you and letting the experts lend a helping hand. 
Yes I'd say go for the blastocyst - its a great way of testing how strong the embryo is before their transfer it back. It also means they can make the best choice as to which one/ones to put back inside you. So if say 2 embryos were 4 cell and 1 was 8 cell they'd know to put the 8 cell one back in as its more likely to become a baby.
I'm really hoping to fast-track straight to IVF on my first appointment in May as we've already done all the blood tests and SA with another doctor in December. Hopefully they won't have to do them all again.
xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all

Peony, heaps of luck to you and your DH for starting tx, have everything crossed for you both   

Also just wanted to quickly say to Rose, I really liked your renaming of ******** to Gloatbook heehee, think I'll be using that from now on!!  Good luck for your appt. early May


----------



## Rose5678 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi NosilaB,

My friend called it 'Gloatbook' the other day and I laughed so much. Why do people feel the need to boast so much on it? Does my head in.

So where are you up up with your treatment? Are you going for donor eggs? Someone I know has a gorgeous baby from using donor eggs. Definitely something I'll look into if my eggs aren't viable.

I got my AF this morning. I know I should have expected it but I just so wanted to be the person who has the story of "Just as I was about to have my first IVF appointment I went and fell pregnant". I guess all roads lead to IVF now...


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm definitely loving the new name of Gloatbook! It does my head in too - can't bare it now, who knows if I'll ever go back to it?! My new addiction is definitely Fertility Friends - I get a lot more out of this site than I ever did from Gloatbook! 

So sorry to hear your AF arrived today  I know how you feel, we always hold on to whatever glimmer of hope we can find that maybe, _just maybe_ it'll happen without tx  I'm even like it now, even after a failed IVF and being told my chances are slim to none, I _still _ hold on to that little bit of hope each month that maybe it will work this time, I think it's human nature to think like that. I'll keep everything crossed for you that your tx has a very positive outcome    

Yes, we've decided on donor eggs, so we're now on the waiting list with our clinic - it took a while to come to that decision but we got there in the end


----------



## Buttley (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of       for their cycle.

I can honestly say that cycling has been one of the most difficult times in my life this far.

Sooo many different emotions involved with the whole experience, and I truly agree with what jellyburchnall posted about the fact that only persons that have been through it can truly understand.

I had my treatment with Nurture and used their forum at the time (and still do) it really helped 'chatting ' to others. 

I read sooo much on here, but never actually posted anything.

Now thinking about starting again, so need to get more involved on here for all the reasons listed above.

Take care ladies and best wishes.

Michelle Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Buttley

So sorry to hear about your BFN    cycling is a very emotional rollercoaster and can really push you to your limits.  However, it is reassuring to know we have all the lovely people here on FF    Good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Michelle 

Yes, ivf journey sure isn't easy but this site is just fab for support  

I'm sure we will all get there in the end!  
Best of luck for your next tx, when do you start? All my fingers and toes are crossed for you 
Xxxxx


----------



## Buttley (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Jellyburchnall.

Hoping to be strong enough to try again between June and September, shall keep you all update!

Best wishes

Michelle Xx


----------

